# Vocal u con signo de breve



## ebulerdo

Buenas.

En otro hilo del foro he adjuntado una imagen de un texto manuscrito. Es esta:



Me ha llamado la atención que las ues que no llevan diéresis tienen una  especie de tilde, como un signo de breve, así: ŭ. Obviamente esto ya no se hace en la actualidad. Este escrito está fechado en 1945 y la autora  es de Dánzig, en Prusia Occidental. ¿Era habitual escribir así, o era una particularidad de esta persona? ¿Cuál era el motivo de escribir así la u? Gracias.

Espero que este sea el foro correcto para hacer esta pregunta.


----------



## anipo

La ŭ era usada comunmente, así que no es una particularidad de una cierta persona.
Creo que solo diferenciaba la u de la n, entre las cuales uno podía confundirse fácilmente.
Saludos.


----------



## ebulerdo

Pues tiene mucho sentido. Es verdad que la u y la n manuscritas se parecen mucho.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## baufred

anipo said:


> La ŭ era usada comunmente, así que no es una particularidad de una cierta persona.
> Creo que solo *diferenciaba la u de la n*, entre las cuales uno podía confundirse fácilmente.
> Saludos.


... así es   ... si dominas bien el alemán ... aquí hay un comentario: http://notizen.blog.de/2007/01/25/strich_uberm_u~1621632/

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## ebulerdo

Muchas gracias, baufred.


----------



## Alemanita

baufred said:


> ... así es   ... si dominas bien el alemán ... aquí hay un comentario: http://notizen.blog.de/2007/01/25/strich_uberm_u~1621632/
> 
> Saludos  --  baufred  --



Hola baufred:

Die Kommentare in deinem Link sind nicht ganz zutreffend: Es geht nicht darum, dass manche Leute _heute_ ein n wie ein u schreiben, sondern darum, dass in der Sütterlinschrift das n sich nur durch den Überstrich vom u unterschied.
Bestimmt findest du Abbildungen dazu im Netz (hier, z.B. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sütterlinschrift). 1945 schrieben noch sehr viele in dieser Schrift bzw. hatten sie diese 'Angewohnheit' mit in die lateinische Schrift genommen.


ebulerdo: 

Como ha dicho anipo, se podían confundir fácilmente, pero cabe aclarar que esto se refiere a la escritura Sütterlin, que puedes ver pinchando el enlace de wikipedia en este post. Aún escribiendo en escritura latina, la gente mantenía la costumbre de poner la raya sobre la u, aunque escribiera bien redonda la n, es decir, aún cuando no hacía falta diferenciar una letra de la otra.

Saludos.


----------



## ebulerdo

Muchas gracias a todos. Las explicaciones y los enlaces son muy interesantes.

Viendo las muestras de escritura Sütterlin, tiene todo el sentido del mundo que hubiera que diferenciar la u de la n, y también es lógico que quien aprendió así en la escuela siguiera escribiendo la rayita a pesar de usar otra caligrafía. Tengo algún libro en alemán de la primera mitad del siglo XX impreso en letra gótica (creo que es el término correcto en español), pero no tenía ni idea de que también en la caligrafía a mano se utilizaba este estilo.

Gracias.


----------

